# Pancake mix



## goodmedivice (May 7, 2010)

Can someone inform me about the shelf life of just add water pancake mixes.I was thinking of bagging a box of bisquick in mylar with one oxygen sensor, but im not sure about its shelf life and the if the posibility of toxic spores occuring is true. I plan to store for maximum shelf life in 70 deg.
First time post for me,thanks


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

goodmedivice said:


> Can someone inform me about the shelf life of just add water pancake mixes.I was thinking of bagging a box of bisquick in mylar with one oxygen sensor, but im not sure about its shelf life and the if the posibility of toxic spores occuring is true. I plan to store for maximum shelf life in 70 deg.
> First time post for me,thanks


WELCOME, :welcome:goodmedadvice from a long time preparer. Look forward to more replies and posts.

What toxic spores... are you referring to this partially true urban legend... snopes.com: Pancake Mix and Allergic Reaction
I would think that if you prepare the mix properly with your O2 absorbers and seal or vacuum seal it, it should be fine. This case was due to a 2 year old 'open' pancake mix.


----------



## goodmedivice (May 7, 2010)

Haha,yes thats how i found this forum.I figure bagging ready made mix would be alot better than collecting all the ingredients. Im looking forward to learning more here.alot of good helpful reading.thanks


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

BunkerBob's suggestion of using an 02 absorber makes sense because the fungus is probably aerobic (lives in the presence of oxygen). But is seems at least possible that it could be anaerobic (lives only in the absence of O2) if the fungus could live and reproduce in the center of the batter mix where O2 levels could be very low.

I don't know if this would work or if it would degrade the batter mix, but what would happen it the dry mix would be poured on a large plate and microwaved to kill the fungi spores, then immediately packed in your storage contain with an O2 absorber and a desicant just for good measure?

Any thoughts?


----------



## mtnscout (Oct 9, 2008)

I buy the bulk mix in the bag from my local warehouse store and the expiration dated listed is two years away. The bags are resealable, zip lock style. You could buy it that way and save some effort not having to repack it. At ten pounds a bag my family goes through a couple of bags a year so having an extra bag and rotating stock would be a cheap solution.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought #10 cans of pancake mix in 1999. Started eating them in 2005 and they were fine. In 2007, I noticed 2 bulged cans and ditched them. So from my experience - well packed mix shoudl last at least 5 years, but 8 years is pushing it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I say whatever you do, if it taste funny don't eat it. That seems to be the link. It tasted funny and was consumed anyways.


----------

